# Intro - 1986 Tashmoo 15 in MA



## Devo (Jun 15, 2017)

Picked up this 1986 Tashmoo 15 last summer. Built by "Machine and Marine" in Vineyard Haven on Marthas Vineyard. Love it for light tackle/fly fishing here on the north shore of MA.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Just like Lake Tashmoo up there! I'll be on the Vineyard in July.


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

looks like a sweet little rig


----------

